# Mazda 6 soul red 3 stage pearl



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's a Mazda 6 I painted last week it had delivery damage when it arrived at the pdi centre where I work


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Very nice work mate ! What paint system do you use as those colours can be tricky lol
Looks really clean mate


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello mate were on nexa or ici as was called yeah soul red is tricky coverage ain't too good just got to remember to put enough pearl coat on as the red base will grin thru


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Very nice work there 

These are ones I shy away from tbh as well as ren le flame red lol


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Same here mate our system isnt the best but the ones iv had no choice to do have been ok in the end ! It would be nice to have a spectrometer lol
Maybe if us all on dw chipped in to share one lol
Thats us that dont have one lol


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

I've painted a lot of 3 stage pearls in the last few years a lot of manufactures are using 3 stagers on newer vehicles ford have a few blue candy, candy red ice white I got to paint one of the first focus rs in ultimate green I think I ended up with about a dozen spray out cards 
The worst 3 stager I've come across is tangerine screem had to put a new door on a focus st when the colour first came out it just did,nt cover very well


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea its a pain in the ass that colour but i cant see why they cant just stick with 2 stage metalics or pearls as most of those have great effects in the sun too ?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

3 stage pearls are a money spinner for paint company's I reckon lol

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Your probably right there mate


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

The nexa paint scheme we have is aqua base plus there converting a lot of 3 stage pearls into a two stage system where the pearl coat is added to the base coat mix


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

Tangerine screem I painted on a focus st that had a new door replaced which got damaged on the car transporter


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Sportsvan jay said:


> The nexa paint scheme we have is aqua base plus there converting a lot of 3 stage pearls into a two stage system where the pearl coat is added to the base coat mix


Clever way of doing it ! We can sometimes order the 3 stage paint in from a company and a lot of are 2 stage which is better ! 
Nice work mate- which dealers do you work at ?


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello I work at a pdi centre for essex auto group I get to repair all the damaged cars that damaged by the car transporters as well as spoilers and body kits and sensors that customers want on there new car we sell fords Kia,s Mazda,s seat skoda fiat


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool mate sounds like a great place to work with lots of different types of jobs


----------

